# Referral for RAI



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Is Tuesday Mar 8 and follow up with Endo is March 28th so sometime in that time I will have my RAI...will find out more Tuesday.

L


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mum2bradley said:


> Is Tuesday Mar 8 and follow up with Endo is March 28th so sometime in that time I will have my RAI...will find out more Tuesday.
> 
> L


Wow!! 
Right around the corner. So March "really" is coming in like a lion! LOL!! Good for you!

If you can, let us know the exact date so we can be there w/you in spirit!


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

will do...thanks!!


----------

